# Rena Xp3



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

So I've been running this XP3 for a few years or so and I just realized that I'm not sure if I even have the baskets filled with the right media/pads in the correct order. I was a total noob to canisters when I first set it up and I've never thought about it since, but with the cloudy water that I've been experiencing and with my overstocked tank it's making think again.

So here's the situation.

I have a 125g with about 15 2-3" reds. I'm underfiltered and I realize that, but it's going to have to do until I can pick up an Eheim or another XP3 within the next 6 months. Currently I have a cheap whisper HOB that is rated for 60g and an XP3 canister and that's it. Now this filtration used to work perfectly with only my (7) 8" reds, but now with all these guys I seem to be experiencing some cloudy water. So tonight I'm going to redo my XP3 and I'm going to stop by the store on the way home and I just wanted some ideas on how to properly stack my XP3.

Currently the XP3 is setup like this.

Top: 2 Coarse Pads
Middle: Bio Balls
Bottom: Bio Balls

Heck I'm not even 100% sure which way the water circulates in that thing. Obviously it comes in the top but I'm confused because it leaves through the top as well. Can someone please help a brother out here.

The HOB has been established in the tank for a good month or 2 now so I'm not really too concerned about completely redoing the XP3, so what should I pick up and how should I stack it in the filter.

Here's a pick to show some cloudiness.










Thanks everyone.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The bottom basket should be filled with the foam pads to act as a prefilter since water flows from bottom to top and your other baskets should be filled with bio media -- bio balls are not a good option for a canister because they just don't have enough surface area, I'd look into replacing them with Seachem Matrix or another type of bio media with a large surface area.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

How the heck does the water flow from the bottom? I see that it comes in at the top but the outlet hole is only a few inches away from it. So should I have maybe a coarse pad on the top basket as well or no? I just didn't want anything to get sucked up into the propeller.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Some people put the polishing pad on top, but it's not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I just found this. I swear I don't remember seeing that the inlet wasn't pushing water into the baskets as well. I guess I've been looking at it wrong.

Any other suggestions??????










According to that diagram I have my bioballs as the first step to my filtration, that doesn't seem like it would work very well. It's just weird I specifically remember the other night when I was cleaning the coarse pad that the top of the pad in the top basket was covered in crap. This led me to believe that it was pushing water through the top down. Or maybe it was just so full that it was being pushed out of the pad. The filter was the dirtiest that I've ever seen.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Picture isn't showing up for me, but you definitely will want to switch things around and look into another bio media, you'll have much better results.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Picture fixed.

So what do you think about 1 coarse pad on the very bottom then a finer sponge or pad above that in the bottom basket then the next 2 baskets will be nothing but another type of bio media and maybe another fine pad on the very top.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Picture fixed.
> 
> So what do you think about 1 coarse pad on the very bottom then a finer sponge or pad above that in the bottom basket then the next 2 baskets will be nothing but another type of bio media and maybe another fine pad on the very top.


Thats fine. You should be looking for a media like matrix,ceramic rings...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I'm going to look for matrix but if I can't find that I'm going to pick up ceramic rings. Just found out the Petco is having the $1/gallon sale so I'm picking up a 40b on may home as well, w00t!!!!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Also note that a basket can be split in half. you should have got partitions (plastic flat strainer like things) for in between media. i have my canisters set up like this:

[Fluval Bio Max]
(No partitions in any of the top two baskets)
[Fluval Bio Max]

[Bio Chem Stars]
-------- < Partition in the basket>
[1 FF+ 1 CF] Fine Foam - Coarse Foam


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Does it matter if the fine foam is first or the coarse foam? Just wanna be extremely detailed her. Thanks guys.

Now I just have to figure out a way to get a 40g breeder into my Mazda3, lol.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Coarse foam should be on the bottom of the basket, fine foam on top.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

^ Correct.

also note one xp basket will hold 2 boxes of fluval bio max. rings


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I think I'm on the right track now.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

the correct set up is from the bottom basket up,,, (2) 20ppi foam (2) 30 ppi foam in the middle basket, bio media of your choice. and on the top basket, you can split it and have more media then put in the basket divider and top it off with (2) layers of fine or microfoam


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I also have questions lol, I have an xp4, my coarse foam is at the bottom and fine foam is at the top and in between I have 4 bio-chem stars in the middle trays, my tank is 110 gallons with a 4" Rhom, do you guy have any suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> I also have questions lol, I have an xp4, my coarse foam is at the bottom and fine foam is at the top and in between I have 4 bio-chem stars in the middle trays, my tank is 110 gallons with a 4" Rhom, do you guy have any suggestions ? Thanks


Move all the mech media to the bottom. You want the mech media to catch the debris bot the biomedia so you want your mech media before the bio media. You want the coarse pads first then the finer ones as you want larger debris to be trapped right away and smaller debris will get trapped in the following finer pads. You want to trap the debris in the mech media so its more concentrated when you clean and it will also keep your bio media cleaner. Bio media will clean the water not the debris itself so the biomedia will still be effective if it isnt covered in debris, It would probably be more effective when its clean as it allows water to flow betteras if you have debris in it slowwing down the flow some parts may not be as effective,

The only mech media you may want after the bio media is filter floss though other then an occational polish i wouldnt add it in a cannister as filter floss needs to be changed regularly or it will just trap debris and slow down or clog the filter, A hob filter would be better for something like filterfloss as its alot more accessible and easy to replace every week.

For an xp4 is do bottom 1.5 baskets mech then the other 2.5 bio media.. So starting at the bottom 23 coarse pads,3 fine pads (i beleive its 4 per 1 basket so 6 should be 1 and a half baskets then fill the top 2.5 with your stars/ or other ceramic bio media.

With all that said id make the suggested changes but don't expect some huge results as there probably wont be too much of a difference though with a 4" rhom in a 110g with an xp4 you will be fine.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't forget peat... it's all about the peat.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys i also have a rena xp3 and when you buy it it only comes with like 12 balls. so i bought a box of bio rings and i was wondering how full these baskets have to be. and if i need to put more rings in how can i do that without loseing my bacteria i need?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

just fill those baskets up to the top, so the baskets can stack up on eachother nicely but are packed to tbe brim with bio media


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok so i need to add more i geuss. but if i take the baskets out how long do i have before the beneficial bacteria dies?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

fill a bucket half with tank water. take the baskets out and place in the bucket with water. add the extra bio media to the basket, put back in the canister and away you go.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

cool man thanks i thats what i was going to do but i dident know if it was a good idea.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just don't underestimate the power of peat!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

My xp4 only has 4 bio-chem stars in each basket, no other bio media, so should I fill
Mine up to the top with bio rings ?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

oh yea! or if you dont mind spending the money, add more bio stars. failing that, you can pack one basket with all your stars, and the other baskets you have bio in, fill with FLUVAL BIO MAX. 2 boxes will fill a basket.

The more media in the baskets, the more surface area bacteria has to grow. also the more media, it will slow down the flow of the water, giving the bacteria more time to consume the waste.

that's why ehiems works so well. they have minimal flow, but the BCT (Bacteria Contact time) is so great it makes up for it!


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Just don't underestimate the power of peat!


what is peat


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pocketear said:


> Just don't underestimate the power of peat!


what is peat
[/quote]
Peatmoss.

You can either buy pellets at some lfs or get a bag of only peat from some hardware store or something and put it in filter bags. It will release tannins into the water and give it a murky black water look if thats what you like. It will also alter a couple other things in the water chemistry but the main thing on if you want peat of not is if you like the yellowish colour it turns your water.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

pocketear said:


> Just don't underestimate the power of peat!


what is peat
[/quote]

Go with the pellets at the lfs, hardware store peat can have other chemicals in it.

It will release tannins into the water tinting the water a very delicate and beautiful 'tea' hue, and soften the water/lower the pH.
Peat helps to simulate your piranha's natural habitat.
IMO, one of the best things you can do for your fish.

REALLY helps induce spawning also, if that's what you're into.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

thats pretty cool ill have to look into thast.


----------

